# Anyone else not receiving emails



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have checked my notifications and nothing is changed,_* instant notifications*_ still requested, but I'm not receiving any.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I have checked my notifications and nothing is changed,_* instant notifications*_ still requested, but I'm not receiving any.


Same here Jan.
@VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, I could care less.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

me too


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Funny you should say that Jan as I have been swamped with 'fruits' notifications and apparently none from mhf. Dunno which is best?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Funny you should say that Jan as I have been swamped with 'fruits' notifications and apparently none from mhf. Dunno which is best?
> 
> Ray.


Cancel the fruits lot in your setting on the forum Ray, they'll drive you crazy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's still a novelty Jan. I will in time but still trying to master the forum.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's still a novelty Jan. I will in time but still trying to master it.
> 
> Ray.


Email with instructions sent :grin2: Its simple.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still no notifications on mhf but lots on fruits.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not had any for a week or more, MHF eh, don't ya just love it, I was all ready for this reaching out too, I shalln't hold me breath.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump...…

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Report and bump...………………….. ????

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all this reaching out, poor buggers are too knackered to fix anything now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still no emails, is this a ploy to force us into logging on to find out if anything new has happened, are they paid per unique log in?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too. When I was getting them I could not click on the link without getting an error notice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Me too. When I was getting them I could not click on the link without getting an error notice.


We need an update on Chris if you please.


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey all

Sorry for the delay on this. There were some misconfigured settings but it should be sorted out now and your notifications should begin arriving again as expected.

DM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great, back working again.
Ta.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

VS_Admin said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry for the delay on this. There were some misconfigured settings but it should be sorted out now and your notifications should begin arriving again as expected.
> 
> DM


Can you please look into my subscription notifications, it tells me I have 1 subscription to view *dubaskiver* . and its my own post. Thank you in advance as they say :laugh: Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I got my first email notification for ages and it was related to this thread.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds about right Graham, come on home lad


----------

